# Sind neue Modelle geplant ?...XC Fully, Gravel, usw.



## filiale (15. Mai 2020)

@Radon-Bikes 

vor einigen Jahren war mal ein XC Fully (100mm) angedacht, was es aber leider nie in den Verkauf geschafft hat. Es hieß, man sieht dafür keinen Markt. Bei anderen Herstellern verkaufen sich diese seit langem wie warme Semmel. Gibt es erneute Planungen ein XC Fully anzubieten ?

Wie schaut es aus mit Gravel Bikes ? Auch hier ist seit Jahren ein starker Trend zu erkennen, aber bei Euch gibt es leider nichts im Portfolio. Kann man in 2021 unter Umständen mit einem Gravel Bike rechnen ?

Geht die Fokusierung mehr Richtung weiterer E-Bikes und die Bio-Power Räder werden langfristig weniger ?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Mai 2020)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## void_lv (15. Mai 2020)

Downcountry HT!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Geht die Fokusierung mehr Richtung weiterer E-Bikes und die Bio-Power Räder werden langfristig weniger ?



Lange nicht mehr draussen gewesen ?  Brauchst dich nur umschauen dann sieht man das der Trend zu den Tretmofas geht


----------



## TMD23 (23. Juni 2020)

Liest hier überhaupt noch jemand von Radon mit? Wundert mich auch, dass es kein XC-Fully und Gravelbike von Radon gibt...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2020)

TMD23 schrieb:


> Liest hier überhaupt noch jemand von Radon mit? Wundert mich auch, dass es kein XC-Fully und Gravelbike von Radon gibt...



Klar lesen wir mit - jeden Tag   Es sind ständig neue Bikes in Planung & Entwicklung, hinter den Kulissen wird fleißig gearbeitet. Infos geben wir jedoch erst raus, wenn wir intern einen ungefähren Zeit-Fahrplan haben oder der Launch kurz bevorsteht. Daher heißt es aktuell: ?

Gruß


----------



## TMD23 (24. Juni 2020)

Ok, danke für die Antwort! Dann müssen wir uns also wohl weiter in Geduld üben... ??


----------



## loot (3. Juli 2020)

Die Idee mit dem XC-Fully ist top.
Würde sofort zuschlagen, insbesondere, wenn es auch eine Ausführung in Alu gäbe.


----------

